# 92 4630 power steering problems



## fishsqueezer1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Newbie here. I am having problems with the power steering pump on my 4630 tractor. It was leaking real bad so I bought a seal kit from ford along with a new filter that goes inside the pump. I had a breakdown diagram of the pump and disassembled the pump, cleaned it, and replaced all the O-rings, seals, and gaskets that came in the kit. I put it back together and it was not leaking any more but there was no power steering either. I made a few searches and found a post about the floating bearing blocks in the pump. I went back into the pump and one was a little snug. I very very lightly sanded it to make it fit a little looser. But still no better. It appears that the pump might be working (looking in pump with tractor running) the fluid is moving around in it, but not working like it should. Any suggestions would be great!

I am not a first timer with doing mechanic work. I have about 13 years worth of experience but not a lot with tractors. I know these forums work and most people on these are very knowledgeable. So thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

When working on these pumps it's very easy to loose track of what came from where. I've done a number of them and sometimes it takes a second try to get it right. Pull it back down, clean and dry all the parts. Then examine the bearing blocks carefully. You will probably see some marks where the original seals(heart shaped O rings) were pressed against the back sides of the blocks. This can help you orient the position when you assemble. Also look at the side of the blocks facing the gears. There are reliefs on this side which must face the inlet (suction) side of the pump. And yes, the blocks DO need to move freely in the pump body.


----------



## fishsqueezer1 (Jul 10, 2015)

I will try tearing into it again. I have had my doubts about the bearing blocks but was not sure about them. How loose do they need to be in the pump? I know not sloopy loose but I am afraid to get them to loose. I have noticed some notches in the blocks and bearings that match. I am sure this is how the bearings get lubricated. I am assuming they go to the inside with the gears? 

Thanks Fedup


----------



## fishsqueezer1 (Jul 10, 2015)

ok I have it in pieces again. The blocks were a little snug. I very lightly sanded them and once I get the in the housing a little ( to get them started squarely) they slide in and out very nicely. I also looked them over and found the old o-ring markings on the blocks. I did have the reliefs facing the gears but I did have the front one in the rear and rear in the front. Might have even had them upside down if that makes a difference. I am going to clean it all real good and put it back together and will let you know if that fixes it. Thanks.


----------



## fishsqueezer1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Fedup for the hints and ideas. The tractor steers with one finger now. It works great.

As I said in the above post I had the front bearing block in the back and back one in the front. I did have the reliefs in toward the gears. Switched them around and even made sure that they were in right side up (by looking at the old o-ring markings) and it works. I never would have thought that having them in backwards like that would have made a bit of difference. They look exactly the same, but they must not be.

Thanks again Fedup.


----------

